# Initial Impression - Cobalt Aquatics EXT Canister Filter



## AndrewL

My interest was piqued by a post about this new filter a few months ago. I already own an Eheim 2215 and Ecco 2236.

So a little internet research reveals Cobalt Aquatics has only been around for 3 years. They have food, heaters, pumps, uv sterilizers. 3 fish nerds started the company. Les Wilson, a marine biologist was with Marineland for over 17 years) in equipment and consumables development. Getting a little bit more interesting. Saw the video on the product and tried to see how I could buy the product locally. I contacted Cobalt who mentioned the Canadian distributor was located in Vancouver.

I found I could order it through Howard @ Ackroyd Pets in Richmond. Called to let me know it had arrived.

The EXT canister filter is a 4 stage filter with an inline pump (can be used inside or outside your fish tank). Rated for tanks up to 55 gallons. Comes with sponge filter, activated carbon, ceramic rings and fine finishing pad (the only thing I did not like). Comes with a 3 year warranty.

What I liked: Big canister latches, filter lid handles, no priming as the pump will push or pull the water through your filter, gasket is recessed in filter lid and the big thing - there is a quick release valve block that allows the water to continuously flow through hoses while the filter is disconnected (see video).

Pretty quick to setup. Not sure what the flow with media will be - might have to go see someone who has equipment to test flow.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Thanks for the review! hope to see lots more in this section in the future. What kind of price did it carry?


----------



## Pamela

Thanks for taking the time to write this review! I also look forward to hearing more about how it's working on your tank.


----------



## AndrewL

While I was at the store, they allowed me to compare Cobalt to API Filstar (Medium). I added information about the Filstar (Small) from API website.

Cobalt API Filstar (Medium) API Filstar (Small)

Pump (max flow) 210 gph 300gph 250 gph
Tank size up to 55gal up to 75 gal up to 45 gal
# of trays 4 trays (incl media) 2 trays (limited media) 1 tray (limited media)
warranty 3 years 2 years 2 years
Energy usage 6.5 watts 23 watts 18 watts

While the API Filstar canister looks bigger, the pump takes up 2 inches of the canister. As well there is space between canister wall and tray walls. So a quick measurement shows EXT has room for 1.5 gallons of media and API has room for 1.3 gallons.

I hope this information is useful.


----------



## AndrewL

Price is $139. Big Al's is $129 plus shipping. Just another new toy. 

Very interesting company to keep an eye on.


----------



## mrbob

Wow very interesting! good price...heres a link for the filter https://cobaltaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16&products_id=57&zenid=eicvpet65mu8p81lsp8jie1qf1

Thank you for sharing well have to check it out and other products! keep us updated on how that works for you!


----------



## Fish rookie

I was very interested in this new filter. Thanks so much for the review.
Is it possible to put a pre filter on the pump? How big is the pump and is the mount for the pump sturdy in your opinion. Can you adjust the flow?
I remember the nexx also has a pump but the mount does not look very durable (to me) and there is an adjustment knob there which cannot actually move at all.


----------



## AndrewL

I think you should be able to put a prefilter on the pump. You have options as to placement of the pumps. So the prefilter could be on the strainer on intake tube or the strainer attached to the pump.

Pump is 2" wide by 5"long. Four suction cups are included for attachment to the tank wall. I think it is sturdy but I have small fish.

Flow adjustment can be made. The EXT valve block sitting on top of canister hood and where hoses are connected. You can set maximum to minimum flow or complete disconnect by turning. It is sturdy.

For you visual folks, I have been unsuccessful posting pics. I've done it in past - not sure if there is a issue as I now have a Windows 8 pc.


----------



## April

The pump can be placed in the tank or externally on the hoses. It also,doesn't have any ins or outs. It can flow either way.
I have the catalogue. They have some nice products . They basically rethought the wheel and made things a lot simpler.
Pumps can be bought separate so if the pump failed...the canister won't. I had some canister filters where the pump stopped working...and that was the end of the canisters. This way..you get a new pump or impeller and back in business.
Just plug in and go.


----------



## Momobobo

I remember seeing that review aloooong time ago. It definitely seems to be the most innovative canister filter on the market right now. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Longimanus

I think I will also be getting one of these. Finally just unplugged my AC70 as I got tired of the noise, now just have my XP3 running alone, and want to add another canister. Pets and Ponds has them for $115 plus shipping ($15) which seems a pretty good price. Thanks for the review!


----------



## AWW

Its great to see another canister filter hit the market.

Cobalt seems to be a pretty sound brand. I love their new heaters too for Nano tanks! They are tiny.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

April said:


> Pumps can be bought separate so if the pump failed...the canister won't. I had some canister filters where the pump stopped working...and that was the end of the canisters. This way..you get a new pump or impeller and back in business.
> Just plug in and go.


What I do with old canister filters is just attach a Rio or Maxijet pump to the intake hose and drop that into the tank. Viola, canister works again as a filter, even if the pump is toast.


----------



## Broutilde

Digging up an old post hoping that some EXT canister will read it... I love my cobalt canister but want to upgrade the pump. It's not powerful enough for my use (external installation; I want to add inline Co2 injection and inline heater), so I was looking at another inline impeller but can't find anything similar. Has anyone found a better replacement?
Thanks


----------

